# Nobivac L4 Vaccine.



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I posted this on a mother forum yesterday and did receive some kind advice but I am still unsure what to do. Am speaking with my vet but wondered what your thoughts were….Background is…..We are picking up our new puppy next week (very excited). 

My breeders vet has switched to a 3 stage vaccination programme....8, 10 and 12 weeks. The 12 weeks will be the Nobivac L4 which protect against 4 diseases....my breeder said mostly things carried by mice and rats.

My question or quandry is my recommended vet doesnt follow this programme (following the typical 8 + 10 weeks programme). Another one locally does follow the 3 stage process but the programme means that the dog would be house bound (save for carrying around) from 8-12 weeks. I am worried about keeping a dog in for an extra 2 weeks as it might hinder her socialisation. On the other handwWe also live in London so there will be plenty of rats and foxes who will have visited my garden (being realistic) so she needs to be protected.

What would the experienced owners amongst you advise. I can take the dog without her vaccnications and take her to local recommended vet for typical programme or follow the longer programme. 

As you can tell I am confused…..hope my post makes sense to you all!.

And hope you can help please. xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Conflicting medical advice will make you crazy so I would choose the vet you like and trust and have heard good things about and do what they say.

Having said that two additional weeks of missed socialization is not that big a deal. The new rage is to carry a puppy outside the whole of its first month home so that times in well. You can set up indoor play dates with nice well trained dogs you know to have been vaccinated.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would go with the vet you trust and who you are planning to stay with. You can still socialise her during whatever programme you choose, take her everywhere with you, she's small enough to bundle up. You can also take her to puppy socialisation which is usually run by vet surgeries and as Fairile said she can mix with healthy vaccinated dogs.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

All vets are different. When we got Molly she was 8 weeks and had to be kept away from other dogs or dog parks where lots of dogs pee etc..until she had her last shot. It kept her away from lots of things but we followed that advice to keep her safe. We still socialized her carrying her to places like stores and to meet lots of people. She turned out fine. Some people just let their puppies meet other dogs and don't care. I wanted her to be socialized and safe so exposed her to as much stuff as we could. Vaccines vary from wherever you live. If you have a vet that you trust and will be going there a lot I would follow his advice. Luckily my breeder and my vet had the same advice!

Good luck with your new puppy


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Reading further into this further my breeders vet and another local vet I have found are following recent 2013 vaccine guidelines.

http://www.wsava.org/sites/default/...ccination Guidelines Updated July 29 2013.pdf

Find it somewhat surprising that my other vet hadn't even heard of these.

Thanks for all your input…..I may post another question seeing if anyone lives in my area and would be happy for a doggie play date during our stay at home time.

xx


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

Our vet has just changed their guidelines too. We took our puppy for what I thought was his second and final jabs on Saturday only to be told he needs another lot in 4 weeks time and cannot go out until then! We back on to a golf course so have many foxes and our cat collects mice and the odd rat so we will be keeping him in for another 4/5 weeks!! I'm a bit worried how nervous he will be when he first goes out but hoping that as he will be older he will be easier on the lead!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

On the subject of vaccines I heard recently that dogs are like children, after the first series they will keep immunity (for most diseases) for life. Vets learned that requiring yearly jabs ensured the dog would be brought in for an annual check up (their bread and butter). For years it was assumed that harm done by overvacinating was offset by discovering problems during the check up, but now they have found that lumps, sometimes cancerous, appear in older dogs in the precise places of their needles. 

I am NOT a vet, but I say do the proper puppy series and after that go for yearly check ups and insist on the minimum allowable jabs. Also opt for the longer lasting of the rabies vaccines.


----------



## Celiaco (Jan 1, 2012)

oh no! What a pain that you didn't realise.

I feel for you as I know I was in such a quandary about it.


----------

